# englehard silver alloy braze



## jrmycooke (Jan 15, 2012)

I have just recieved several pounds of englehard grade 5 brazen wire. I have not been able to locate any data on the composition, do anyone have experience dealing with this wire?


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeremy, try "brazing" wire...

http://www.pieperpower.com/msds/SILVER,COPPER,ZINC,CADMIUM%20ALLOY.pdf

Take care! 

Phil


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm.getting nothing for this heat number. I would have thought with certainty that is be able to track something down with a mil number, nothin. Maybe cause its 1985????


----------

